

Introducing Trello Enterprise - westi
http://blog.trello.com/introducing-trello-enterprise/

======
westi
It seems a little wrong and disappointing that Two Factor Authentication (2FA)
has been added to Trello as a paid upgrade.

~~~
lunaverde
2FA is available for all users, not just Enterprise.

~~~
westi
Great, it wasn't clear that was true in the initial announcement and when I
looked in my Trello account I couldn't find a way to configure it.

~~~
lunaverde
Here you go: [http://help.trello.com/article/993-enabling-two-factor-
authe...](http://help.trello.com/article/993-enabling-two-factor-
authentication-for-your-trello-account)

=)

